# Hello from Switzerland



## Ju'z Music (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello to all ,


My name is Julien, I'm from the French part of Switzerland and I've been playing music for a long time.

Enjoying to read what's going on here for a while, I would now like to participate in the discussions, learning some tips and of course sharing lot of music  ! 

Greetings


----------



## muk (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi Julien,

Welcome to the forum, and greetings from a fellow Zürich-based composer.


----------



## micrologus (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi Julien, greetings from Tessin!


----------



## FireGS (Aug 8, 2022)

Greetings also from Tessin!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 8, 2022)

I send my greetings from rainy Florida--welcome to the forum
What kind(s) of music do you enjoy playing & listening to?

Have fun, Julien!


----------



## dade (Aug 8, 2022)

Cheers from Vaud! 
I am kind of a long time lurker myself, I decided I could switch from tech to music in my next life.
That was 2 lives ago.


----------



## Ju'z Music (Aug 8, 2022)

Wow I didn't expect to see so many people from switzerland ! That's nice


----------



## Ju'z Music (Aug 8, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> I send my greetings from rainy Florida--welcome to the forum
> What kind(s) of music do you enjoy playing & listening to?
> 
> Have fun, Julien!


I like listening all kind of music, electronics stuff to cinematic, pop , little bit of jazz
Basically was playing electronic music but mainly moved into more cinematic and orchestral stuff now


----------



## UDun (Aug 9, 2022)

Welcome ! From Geneva here 😀


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello from Solothurn ☺️


----------



## ridgero (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello from Zürich


----------



## Snarp (Aug 11, 2022)

Welcome! And hello from Schaffhausen!


----------



## hauspe (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello and welcome, I am from "Seeland"....close to Murten/Bern


----------



## FireGS (Aug 11, 2022)

Ju'z Music said:


> Wow I didn't expect to see so many people from switzerland ! That's nice


I like it here. And the flag is a big plus.


----------



## portego (Aug 11, 2022)

Also hey from Zurich 

BTW, does anybody has experience with SUISA here? Is it worth it as a hobby musician?


----------



## muk (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes. SUISA has been collecting royalties for me for some years now, and my experiences are positive throughout. They are very responsive - if you have any questions, just write them an email.
Whether it's worth it depends on whether your royalties will exceed the entry fee. As soon as you accumulate more than 200 CHF in royalties, joining SUISA will be worth it.


----------



## portego (Aug 12, 2022)

muk said:


> Yes. SUISA has been collecting royalties for me for some years now, and my experiences are positive throughout. They are very responsive - if you have any questions, just write them an email.
> Whether it's worth it depends on whether your royalties will exceed the entry fee. As soon as you accumulate more than 200 CHF in royalties, joining SUISA will be worth it.


Thank you for your Feedback. Nice to hear that you have a positive impression of them. Yeah, the entry point is a little steep, but maybe it's better to join early than too late...


----------



## CT (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello, welcome. Can you help me move to Switzerland? Thanks.


----------

